# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Autoridad del Agua publica precisiones en elaboración de reglamento de Ley de Recursos Hídricos

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, may. 29 (ANDINA).-* La Autoridad Nacional del Agua (ANA) informó hoy que ha puesto a disposición pública el texto que contiene las precisiones a ser consideradas en la redacción de los Títulos I y II del reglamento de la Ley de Recursos Hídricos.  
De acuerdo al ANA, el Título I corresponde al dominio de las aguas, administración de los recursos hídricos, interés público y de la nación, aprovechamiento de las aguas en las cuencas transfronterizas y los bienes de dominio público. 
Mientras que el Título II corresponde a los roles de los integrantes del Sistema Nacional de Gestión de los Recursos Hídricos (SNGRH), de los operadores de infraestructura hidráulica, las organizaciones de usuarios de agua, los niveles de gestión de los recursos hídricos, la articulación y alcances del sistema y la información en materia de recursos hídricos. 
Las precisiones que han sido publicadas en el portal web de la institución buscan fomentar un proceso participativo y transparente en la elaboración del reglamento, anotó. 
Con estas medidas, se desea recibir las propuestas de organizaciones de usuarios, instituciones públicas y privadas y de la sociedad en general, refirió. 
La ANA recogerá los aportes al reglamento de la Ley de Recursos Hídricos hasta el próximo 08 de junio.Temas similares: El reglamento de la Ley de Recursos Hídricos facilita la acumulación de tierras y derechos de agua a las grandes industrias ANA y JNUDRP concluyeron de manera consensuada elaboración de reglamento de Ley de Recursos Hídricos Adex entrega propuesta para elaboración del reglamento de Ley de Recursos Hídricos En julio Autoridad del Agua presentará avances en reglamento de Ley de Recursos Hídricos a agricultores Autoridad del Agua obtendrá préstamo para mejorar gestión de recursos hídricos

----------

